# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Advice on LED light plan ...please

## jul1313

Hi guys, 
Just about to get all the Lights changed in the Living areas of the house. 
Have settled on LED downlights basically because the wife and I can't agree on any other light fittings. 
I have attached a plan of what we are planning,  both the Electrician fitting the lights and the guy selling them think that this would be sufficient lighting...... 
My concern is , is there enough lighting in the Kitchen, and is there too much light in all the other areas ?? 
The lights I am looking at are 10 or 12W LED Downlights with the frosted covers to reduce some glare, claims are that they output approx 800 -900 Lumen for the 10W and 900- 1080 Lumen for the 12W both lights have a beam angle of 120 degrees, and we are going for the warm white.  
Also going to fit LED strip lights under the overhead Kitchen Cupboards in cool white. 
Can the experts around here or anyone with any experience with these downlights  please have a look at my plan and give me an idea of what you think ...... 
cheers
Julian

----------


## johnc

We have 13W LED downlights, similar size rooms with four lights per room for lounge dining and one light only for entry and they provide plenty of light. I can't quite work out what your lighting is in the kitchen over the centre bench. We ran 3 downlights in the kitchen area plus a couple of 3W under cupboard lights. I'm uncertain about the kitchen but i would think the rest will be all you need.

----------


## barney118

I have 2 circuts of 4 LED 9w in an open plan room 4 in lounge and 4 in dining in a room 5.5m wide by 9m long, our ceiling is 2.7m high. I havent tested with a lumens meter but I think they are not bright enough and I could probaly use the 13w or above. I still have a lamp for reading.
This is also part of the kitchen (L shape room) where I still have a fluro until I sort out the new kitchen design.

----------


## woodbe

We just installed 4 of the new Cree 5x3w LEDs with dimmer in a 4x5m room. Plenty of light. Dimmer works well. 
I would think you might need more lights above your workplaces in the kitchen and the dining area looks a bit light on to me. The other rooms should be fine. I'd opt for the higher power fittings with dimmers.  
Personal preference I know, but we like warm white in the kitchen/meals area and cool white/daylight in other areas. 
woodbe

----------


## craze

In the average size kitchen i install 4-6 downlights in it, you dont want shadows and want to see what you are cooking or cleaning.

----------


## jul1313

> In the average size kitchen i install 4-6 downlights in it, you dont want shadows and want to see what you are cooking or cleaning.

  
Any chance a 5x5m kitchen dining is average than?  
 I'm seriously considering going to the e27 style cfl down lights cheaper and LEDs have way to many styles and types of light,  expensive if you end up with the wrong colour light, 
  whereas  if I go with Edison screw cfl getting the right colour and intensity of light is just a matter of a 5 buck light globe

----------


## craze

I would treat kithen and dining as separate. I would avoid cfl lights, take time to warm up and if gu10 people stick halogens back in. Cfl lights are crap to fitoff in my opinion. 
Led or if on a budget 35w irc halogen 12v downlights. 
For led just get warm color so its like halogen. As for angle ask the shop you buy it from.

----------


## Smurf

I am not a fan of downlights in any form but that's just my personal opinion.  
But anyway, it may be of some help to realise that the downlights you are looking at each have a similar overall light output to an old style 75 Watt bulb.

----------

